# hot water bottle after ET



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi there
I hope you can help, I am panicking a little - had ET today and have been using a hot water bottle this afternoon - but now can see from other posts that this is a no-no after ET. Have obviously stopped now, but worried I may have reduced our chances of success.
Thanks
b


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sure you will have done no harm. the idea is that the embies need to keep warm, but not hot. so best just to keep abdomen/womb area covered but not to overheat.

r x


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Roo, I appreciate the reassurance
B x


----------

